# 11 week old too small?



## MaggiesDad2018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Maggie was the biggest of the puppies when I got her from the breeder at 7 weeks. She’s very smart, she will be my family pet and a Schutzhund dog. She has a very high food drive. I’ve fed her high quality food (taste of the wild) as well as raw ground beef and eggs sometimes. I think I’m feeding her enough, it certainly looks like enough and she’s energetic and playful. But she’s tiny! She’s 11 weeks and one day old and 12 days ago she weighed in at 9.2 pounds. I can definitely see her growing and she’s filled out a lot since her last appointment but she is still considerably smaller than other GSDs her age. Also her ears aren’t really sticking up. I’m alittle concerned that she isn’t healthy? The Vet said that she’s fine, but I’ve never heard of a GSD her size at her age. 

Her sire is 95 pounds and her dam is about 70. Both are working dogs and from a strong working line. 
She’s my first Schutzhund dog and my first GSD. Is it possible she just hasn’t had her big growth spurt yet?

I was at the park the other day and there was a 12 week german Shepherd female that was literally double her size with her ears sticking straight up. I’m alittle concerned. I just want my babygirl to be healthy. Thanks for any input. 

Pictured is Maggie with my 4 year old for a size reference.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Normally I think owners are fretting about nothing over puppy weights - but that does seem like a low weight for a 11 week old GSD pup.


How many cups a day of kibble is she getting? She looks fine in the pic, she's a little floof ball  But that pic is also hard to tell.


Now I have males but my oldest male was 10 pounds at 8 weeks (WGSL). My second male 16 pounds at 8 weeks (WL). Big difference between the two!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

At that age I wouldn't even worry about their size. They have A LOT of growing to do.


----------

